# Oh No!!!



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

Rose has formed a bad habit of tipping the garbage cans whenever I leave the house to do something outside (ie garden). She never does it when I'm in the house, and I think its some sort of way she "pays me back" for leaving her alone. Anyway, today I went outside to weed a bit, and when I came back all of the garbage cans (including the bathroom ones) were tipped over. An hour later I came across an empty hot dog package in her bed, and freaked out. Called hubby, and he told me that yes, he had put a package of old hotdogs (4 to be exact) in the garbage because they didn't smell good...uke:


What should I do? Poor Rose looks like she has the biggest stomach ache in her life, and her stomach is HUGE! I'm sure tomorrow she'll get the runs, and then I'll have a mess to clean off her bum


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd call the vet...but then again I probably do that too often....

Sorry about that...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Honestly, Todd's a garbage can thief and has eaten a fair share of nasty food in the past..he's luckily never gotten anything but the runs so most likely it will be fine but call your Vet if you have any concerns. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd call the et just to be sure she's ok and then go out and buy the step-on flip top type trash cans. Walmart has them and I'm sure other places do too. I doubt she is trying to get back at you. She's just doing what dogs do--get into the trash! She's found a cool place to scavenge and she's found it rewarding in that she finds yummy treats. When dogs are treated they will surely repeat the behavior. I have flip top cans and that put a stop to it post haste. I hope Rose will be fine. ♥


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

No advice for the hotdogs but I have been keeping all garbage cans in cupboards below the sink in bathrooms and kitchens for the forty years we've had dogs! 

Abby is the only dog I've ever had that doesn't get into the bathroom waste basket so I have the one in the downstairs bathroom sitting out. I'd never trust her to the kitchen one, though.....lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Call the vet if you're worried. I think she'll be fine, though. 

I will say that you should probably invest in some sturdier garbage cans, though. Especially ones with lids. My two couldn't turn over any garbage cans in my house even if they tried! I always get the ones that are heavier and lidded exactly for that reason. There are a lot worse things in garbage cans that can *really* hurt your pup so it's nice to just have that peace of mind when you leave the house.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with Kathie. I have all my garbage cans in cupboards, or in the case of the bathrooms, I just keep the doors closed at all times - not necessarily because of the garbage can, but because they will steal the toilet paper! LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie like my dog before her gets in the garbage can when I am not looking. I could never break Pearl and have no hope for Rosie either. If she smells food of any sort she will try to get it. The hot dogs wont her your dog, more that likely if she eats to much, she will upchuck. As for the cans with lids, I couldn't manage. I take out two or three garbage sacks nearly every day. Way to many children coming through my house this summer and way to much cooking. I just need a trash compactor.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie like my dog before her gets in the garbage can when I am not looking. I could never break Pearl and have no hope for Rosie either. If she smells food of any sort she will try to get it. The hot dogs wont her your dog, more that likely if she eats to much, she will upchuck. *As for the cans with lids, I couldn't manage.* I take out two or three garbage sacks nearly every day. Way to many children coming through my house this summer and way to much cooking. I just need a trash compactor.


Have you actually used a good one? I have a Simple Human lidded can that's a step on and it yields to my foot so easily. I can just have a toe on it and it will open for me. I like it SO much better than a non-lidded garbage can. It also has the option of staying open if you will be throwing a lot away at a time. I really don't think that because you use a garbage can a lot means you can't get a lidded one.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay it is not the garbage can that is the issue. All the males, children and adult, just keep putting trash in the can until it overflows or I can't get the bag out. So, I have this little quirk, I get the bag out when it is half full and hang it on a cabinet knob so that it can be completely filled and taken out. Have you not had to struggle to get the bag out of the can and it only be half full? Pet peeve of mine. I tried getting a bigger can with the lid, etc. They just put more trash in it and I still have the problem of getting the bag out. The break room can at my office if a bane for me. No employee would ever think about emptying the can and putting in a new bag. They just let it fill up until the lid is standing up and then the next thing of coffee grounds runs down the side of the can--you get the picture. I took the top off of the can and threated everyone with their jobs if they let it overflow again. But didn't help. I still struggle to get the tightly packed bag out of the can every day. I need two trash compactors, one for home and one for the breakroom. Luckily that is my only fault.LOL

PS, I can't stand to waste the other half of the garbage bag--stupid isn't it when I don't think a thing about buying Rosie special food or another toy.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Call the vet if it turns out to be more then just the runs. i would recommend getting garbage cans with lids so you wont have this problem again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I'd call the et just to be sure she's ok and then go out and buy the step-on flip top type trash cans. Walmart has them and I'm sure other places do too. I doubt she is trying to get back at you. She's just doing what dogs do--get into the trash! She's found a cool place to scavenge and she's found it rewarding in that she finds yummy treats. When dogs are treated they will surely repeat the behavior. I have flip top cans and that put a stop to it post haste. I hope Rose will be fine. ♥


I've had to replace every trash can in the house with these to keep my Trash Hound out of trouble.<g> Fortunately, between Walmart, Target and BB&B, you can get them is a variety of attractive colors and styles.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to do this, Giz has never actually knocked it over but she tries whenever I clean the hamster tank....not sure why. 

I think she just wonders what was in the big glass thing


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Okay it is not the garbage can that is the issue. All the males, children and adult, just keep putting trash in the can until it overflows or I can't get the bag out. So, I have this little quirk, I get the bag out when it is half full and hang it on a cabinet knob so that it can be completely filled and taken out. Have you not had to struggle to get the bag out of the can and it only be half full? Pet peeve of mine. I tried getting a bigger can with the lid, etc. They just put more trash in it and I still have the problem of getting the bag out. The break room can at my office if a bane for me. No employee would ever think about emptying the can and putting in a new bag. They just let it fill up until the lid is standing up and then the next thing of coffee grounds runs down the side of the can--you get the picture. I took the top off of the can and threated everyone with their jobs if they let it overflow again. But didn't help. I still struggle to get the tightly packed bag out of the can every day. I need two trash compactors, one for home and one for the breakroom. Luckily that is my only fault.LOL


We have Simply Human trash cans too, and they are easy from start to finish... Easy to get the bag into, easy to fill and easy to get out. I have 3 big guys who over-fill too. They won't take it out when the lid won't close any more! Even when they are filled that high, I can get the bags out with no trouble. If I can squash the stuff down into the bag first, I can close it. If not, I can't blame either the bag or the can, just the guys.<g> We have an old farm house kitchen, and no place for a compactor. I'm also not sure if I could handle the weight of heavily compacted trash.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> I have to do this, Giz has never actually knocked it over but she tries whenever I clean the hamster tank....not sure why.
> 
> I think she just wonders what was in the big glass thing


No, it's because it smells so good and yucky that it MUST be good to either eat or roll in... probably both!:bolt:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for the garbage can......anything hanging out....is fair game including the plastic bags! So....the garbage needs to be taken out when full or if some nasty stuff is in there that is going to smell before the bag gets full. 

I use the metal step on garbage can in kitchen and in bathroom. I love them!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I think she also likes the fact that her interactive ball came from inside it :wink:

Poor little Nutmeg....


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Ow on topic...I saw at BJs one that "supposidly" has motion control and opens when you go near the top of it


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Call the vet if you're worried. I think she'll be fine, though.
> 
> *I will say that you should probably invest in some sturdier garbage cans, though. Especially ones with lids. My two couldn't turn over any garbage cans in my house even if they tried! I always get the ones that are heavier and lidded exactly for that reason. There are a lot worse things in garbage cans that can *really* hurt your pup so it's nice to just have that peace of mind when you leave the house.*


I agree!
I have a friend whose dogs stole an empty chip bag from the thrash and suffocated while licking the empty bag.
PS-I hope your dog is OK


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

That's horrible


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

I talked to my vet, and he said to wait it out, as there was nothing he could do for her. I'm definitely planning on purchasing a new garbage can next time I get to town. Rose was pretty miserable yesterday and got the runs last night, but I just watched her poop and it's normal again.

Into the tub she went to clean off all that poo, and when she was dry, I just had to get some photos  Enjoy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What an adorable girl. Love the head tilt - oh, heck, they are all cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a pretty girl! I bet she thinks those hotdogs were worth having diarrhea!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She is beautiful, glad she is fine and get a really big garbage can. I'm still holding out for the compactor.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie! Sorry she needed to do THAT as a reason to have a bath, but it turned into a great photo op!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Rose is beautiful! But she has that "stinker-dog" expression that just says, "I'll do it again if I get the chance!" Great photos with great expressions.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad Rose is feeling better. Very nice photos and Rose is a very pretty girl!

Barbara


----------

